# Was It Right Or Wrong Of Me To Chime In



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

I have always been one of those types of people who'll express their opinion or knowledge upon others if I truly think and feel that such information would be of a benefit to them







and will always welcome it in return. As usual I'll sometimes get a thanks or a mind your own business response of some sort







.

This weekend I was having my coffee early Sun. morning while observing folks packing up and had the following instances happen.

1. Watched a camper going past with the sewer cap dangling down so I hollered to the driver and received a yea!







I no about it.

2. Watched a young couple on the site next to us packing things up. I was watched as He climbed into their TV while She guided him back until the hitch ball was positioned underneath the TT. With that She proceeded to start cranking on the tung jack. Meanwhile HE got out of the truck and took over the cranking operation. I witnessed from my vantage point the jack shaft traveling up several inches while they were looking







as to why the TT was not going down. I also quickly noticed that the front and rear stabilizers were still down and strolled over to tell them as to what the problem was.

Man ! Did I get a rather nasty look














with that I walked away while they proceeded to put the jack back down and stow away the stabilizers, finish hooking up and pulled away yet never said nothing.

I'm thinking that maybe I should start minding own business







and leave some people to figure things out the hard way









Ed.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Please please please....if you see me do something like that please (did I say please?) tell me!


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Very fair question.

If I look over to you and we make eye contact, I can generally tell if you want to say something to me and I will ask you what's up (side note: I will also not bother you if you do not look like you want to be spoken to during my stay)

Other than that, I prefer my neighbors to mind their business.

With that said, I wouldn't have been rude to you as you were made to feel. I would have thanked you kindly.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Just two bad campers.









I say you keep on being a nice/helpful person. I'd sure want someone to tell me if I had done either of those two things.


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

They might have been just angry at themselves for being forgetful or too hurried.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

You can tell me at any time.

Shame on those campers for being so rude.

Mark


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I wish I could have a neighbor like you every time I camp. If I have forgotten about something, I sure would like someone to let me know. Those two campers just have to much pride. What they didn't like was you embarrassing them in front of themselves. Keep pointing things out and I promise not all campers are like those two.

Leon


----------



## W Podboy (Jan 4, 2007)

Tell me when I am doing something wrong or if I missed something !!

It does not bother me anymore... I have been married 26 years and I am used to it !!!!









Wes


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

If you say it nicely, I'll appreciate any inputs. Of course if it has been one of those days trying to pack up, I might not show the appreciation as obviously. Let's give them the benefit of the doubt that they were having a bad day.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Exactly.

Even this veteran of setting-up and taking down on rare occassion forgets the order of things and catch myself once I hit a snag, i.e., the rear stabalizers are still down while starting to lift the tongue to hook up.


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

TELL, TELL, TELL!

I still remember the nice gentlemen who camped next to us on our maiden voyage in Pismo Beach, CA. 
There I am backing into the site, no levels, no chocks, staring at the sewer outlet. I must have looked confused because this guy walked me through everything down to setting up my hitch.

None of us are immune to the "Brain Fart" There will always be people who can't take advice or appreciate when someone tells them something is wrong.

Keep up being a good neighbor!

Phil


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

Please come and tell me when my wife touches the jack or helps set up. I will want to see that.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

No, Ed. The time you choose to stop may be the time *I'm* your neighbor and *I * need (but don't get) your help! Besides, whether or not they showed any appreciation, you may well have saved them some money (at other times, you may have prevented injury)....neither of you may ever know that...but, keep up being helpful and watchfull, and sooner or later its bound to be the case. Please don't stop being a helpful, respectfull, alert camper/Outbacker/neighbor!


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Beerman said:


> Please come and tell me when my wife touches the jack or helps set up. I will want to see that.


I love that responce!


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

I feel Beerman's pain.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

We would have welcomed your help, so please don't let those two cranky campers keep you from helping others in the future!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, myself, I would prefer that someone like you come and tell me that, especially, my sewer cap is off, because, if I'm not mistaken, it's like "illegal" to travel with it open, due to contamination reasons!! I've left campgrounds before and left mine off (have a bad habit of resting it on top of the discharge pipe while emptying) only to have it dangle for miles!!
The people that got angry at you? DUH!! Let them stand out in the heat and sweat like pigs, next time!! ME? PLEASE let me know what's wrong.........(my skin's delicate, and I burn easy







). The sooner I'm done hooking up, the quicker I get to leave and get back in a/c!!
Now, being a woman and hooking up, etc., by myself, at LEAST you didn't do like TWO grown men did, while I was camping alone in N GA. They were watching the lake, and when I started hooking up (as in backing up, etc, then doing the manual labor) they turned their chairs around and WATCHED ME to see if I was doing things right, but did they offer any advice/help?? NO!! I felt like zooming down there and showing them my driving skills, too!!








Darlene


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

To add my response, PLEASE PLEASE PRETTY PLEASE continue to help. I am new to this and welcome all advice and help. If someone does not want your help they can just say I got it leave me alone. or something like that. 
But one of the things we like about camping is the many wonderful and nice people we meet who have the same interest of unplugging from life and enjoying the outdoors.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

I guess that's where my DW and I differ from most on this board.

Not only do we enjoy unplugging from the day to day grind of work while camping, we also enjoying getting away from other people (beyond family).

Getting away to us usually means getting entirely away even though the camping strangers next to us may only be 8 feet away.

We find this harder to accomplish as our little one grows older and wants to mingle with the other kids.

Time for these old dogs to try and learn a new trick.


----------



## girard482 (Jun 24, 2007)

Hey Ed, looks like I'm gonna be your neighbor at the pig roast rally, if I'm doing anything wrong let me know, I won't give you the evil eye.

Mike


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry to say Ed there are some rude campers out there
But on the most part people will be thankful for any help or assistance
Don't let that discourge you from lending a hand or some words of advise
Even campers with experience get distracted and forget what they were doing(Beleive me I have been there)

Don


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

W Podboy said:


> Tell me when I am doing something wrong or if I missed something !!
> 
> It does not bother me anymore... I have been married 26 years and I am used to it !!!!
> 
> ...


I resemble that remark!


----------



## renegade21rs (Oct 8, 2006)

Don't know how many times I've started to drive off with the antenna raised









If someone hadn't told me, I would have caused myself a major headache !









Thanks for saying something.







It would be rude not to !


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

If you said that to me "I'd say show me". Then I'd set down and resume drinking my adult beverage. When your done packing my stuff I'll offer you an adult beverage.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

we drove for about 75 miles in May with one of the vents open. I noticed it and made excuse to get in trailer when we stopped and quickly closed it. Rick never knew!


----------



## longhare (Jul 9, 2006)

I think you should continue to offer help. Me being a newbie to all of this, I always appreciate the help. I'm always amazed at how willing people are to help without an attitude to boot. Kudos to you.

For those attending the Michigan rally, I'll be the large, frustrated, long haired guy scratching his head while backing his trailer into his site. I've been keeping my TT at a seasonal site and I doubt I'm going to have much time to practice by then. Please be like outbacknjack and offer me a hand. I'll have adult beverages on hand.

Bill


----------



## JonesFamily (May 15, 2007)

Tell me ! lol It doesn't hurt my feelings a bit! 2nd time we took the camper out the girls and I were setting it up and for the life of me couldn't remember how to get the awning open!!

7 different people either walked by or were camped next to us and not one offered to help.. 45 minutes later and after digging the instructions out we got it.. we laughed so hard the whole time trying to figure it out.. we now know it takes 3 blondes to open an awning (just in case you wondered lol)

Lisa


----------



## rasvms (Jan 5, 2007)

On our 2nd trip ever this spring I was backing into the sight (at a sharp angle) while the DW guided me from one side and the DD's sat on the picnic table wondering when it would be play time. The neighbor next to us casually let me know I might not see the tree that was about to crease my right rear fender. Later, I went over to thank him for his help. Don't hold back on being helpful for fear of someone lacking the grace to recognize that it is an act of kindness.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Virginia Creeper said:


> On our 2nd trip ever this spring I was backing into the sight (at a sharp angle) while the DW guided me from one side and the DD's sat on the picnic table wondering when it would be play time. The neighbor next to us casually let me know I might not see the tree that was about to crease my right rear fender. Later, I went over to thank him for his help. Don't hold back on being helpful for fear of someone lacking the grace to recognize that it is an act of kindness.


...and that is exactly how it is suppose to work.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your kind words of support







. For the record I don't think any of us are ever intrusive into someones space unless it is absolutely mandated. Furthermore I think being kind, helpful and friendly are a few of the many great characteristics that most campers share. If not Outbackers.com would most likely be lacking in it's membership dept.









With that said I'm going to keep one being me







and if others want to be a crank-pot when good people such as us cross their paths, then they'll just have to learn to deal with it.









Nuff said.

Ed


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

I would have to assess the whole situation. If it would harm them, their camper, or tv, or anyone else, I would likely step in. If they were disobeying the CG rules, I would call the authorities.

We were at Assateague National Park several years ago, when we saw someone building a fire on the ground, there are signs prohibiting this all over the place. so I proceeded to cautiously and politely tell them that in case they didn't know that gound fires were prohibited. A few minutes later, DH wasx outside our camper, and a woman came into our site, and when challenged, sait that I had been very rude to them, and she was getting our license number from the truck.

No more Mr Nice Guy in those circumstances. The next day we reported it to the rangers but the ground fire people had already left the CG. Had they still ben there they would have been cited and fined.

Like I said, if they are disobeying the rules, I will report them. There are too many crackpots out there to take chances with my faimilies lives.


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

outbacknjack said:


> Thanks everyone for your kind words of support
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Yeah... YOU GO ED..._Keep being you_, cause YOU are the one you stare in the mirror at (there is a deeper meaning to that somewhere)


----------



## Sigearny (Aug 20, 2005)

I have told my Dad, Brother, sister and others that I would prefer to visit after I get set up or take down because I get involved in the conversation too much and forget the steps or the order of said steps which has almost lead to disaster twice. 
I was talking with my brother as we were all camping together and started unhooking the truck before blocking the wheels once. Luckly it was uphill behind the camper so I just put a dent in my license plate. Another time I got in a rush and left the TV antenna up. Thank god I saw it when I was dumping because I have heard if you hit something they will fall over and go right through the roof.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

The guy with the stab jacks down...must have been one of those totally rude SOB owners.


----------

